# Jared Longshore Resignation from Founders Ministries



## TheInquirer (Sep 23, 2021)

Received an email today from Founders Ministries announcing the resignation of Jared Longshore due to his change in views of covenant theology to a paedobaptist position. Jared has a few words on his twitter account. Relieved it isn't for any other reason.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Wow 1 | Sad 1


----------



## ZackF (Sep 23, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> . Relieved it isn't for any other reason.


Cheers to that man!


----------



## Taylor (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh, wow. He is also associate pastor at Grace Baptist Church in Cape Coral, FL. They've already removed him from the website.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 23, 2021)

Someone reproduced his resignation letter (or part of it) on Twitter. It is extremely gracious and thoughtful. A very beautiful Christian witness.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Wow this is huge. I didn't realize founders required a specific position on baptism. I get why this would be an issue for church leadership though. I hope they can do the podcast together sometimes.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2021)

Changes in 2ndary issues happen. I am glad there is no vitriol against him or the Founders for this division over baptism. Of course, there is always fall out. If I ever went paedobaptist I'd probably lose 90% of my support sadly. No matter if we espouse soteriology the same, baptism is still "the waters that divide".

EDIT: If Grant supplies me with a lifetime of chicken sandwiches, I might flee to the Presbyterian side of the fence sooner rather than later, though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZackF (Sep 24, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> supplies me with a lifetime of chicken sandwiches,


Is that even possible?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2021)

ZackF said:


> Is that even possible?


3 chicken sandwiches a day for 365 days a year for an estimated 20 more years of life equals 21,900 sandwiches. I bet the big chicken places sell that in one day easily. How much is a soul worth? Don't you want to see me become Truly Reformed at last? No sacrifice is too big to spread reformed doctrine.

Reactions: Love 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 24, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> 3 chicken sandwiches a day for 365 days a year for an estimated 20 more years of life equals 21,900 sandwiches. I bet the big chicken places sell that in one day easily. How much is a soul worth? Don't you want to see me become Truly Reformed at last? No sacrifice is too big to spread reformed doctrine.


He's got a point.

And it's the least we could do to compensate for the 90% support he will lose.

Someone set up the GoFundMe.


----------



## B.L. (Sep 24, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> Received an email today from Founders Ministries announcing the resignation of Jared Longshore due to his change in views of covenant theology to a paedobaptist position. Jared has a few words on his twitter account. Relieved it isn't for any other reason.



Yeah, I read the same as well. Pretty shocking as an outsider. Founders was just starting to get their Institute of Public Theology off the ground and he and Tom Ascol made quite a tag team. He was one of the good guys fighting for the soul of the SBC.

I'm curious to learn what his next steps will be. He's been hanging around the Fight Laugh Feast fellas quite a bit.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 24, 2021)

B.L. said:


> I'm curious to learn what his next steps will be. He's been hanging around the Fight Laugh Feast fellas quite a bit.



If he is hanging around those guys, his next steps will be to Moscow (either literally or figuratively). That's not surprising as the Founders employed some Moscow-Wilsonite guys in their trailer.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Sep 24, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> If he is hanging around those guys, his next steps will be to Moscow (either literally or figuratively). That's not surprising as the Founders employed some Moscow-Wilsonite guys in their trailer.


Just because someone is friendly towards others doesn't mean they accept everything they espouse. Going from Florida to Moscow would be quite the move as well.


----------



## kodos (Sep 24, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> 3 chicken sandwiches a day for 365 days a year for an estimated 20 more years of life equals 21,900 sandwiches. I bet the big chicken places sell that in one day easily. How much is a soul worth? Don't you want to see me become Truly Reformed at last? No sacrifice is too big to spread reformed doctrine.



If you eat three of those a day, I think you can cut down your estimate on 20 more years of life. 
So, Grant, it might be cheaper than you might think to get Pergamum over to our camp.

"And the lord commended the unjust steward, because he had done wisely: for the children of this world are in their generation wiser than the children of light." (Luke 16:8)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 24, 2021)

FYI, Grant took leave from the board and so likely is not going to be appreciating the call out and responding. We've also had another self exile this week over Covid discussions. Hopefully both will return if we ever get passed the effects of this pandemic that go far beyond the physical. 


Pergamum said:


> 3 chicken sandwiches a day for 365 days a year for an estimated 20 more years of life equals 21,900 sandwiches. I bet the big chicken places sell that in one day easily. How much is a soul worth? Don't you want to see me become Truly Reformed at last? No sacrifice is too big to spread reformed doctrine.





Andrew35 said:


> He's got a point.
> 
> And it's the least we could do to compensate for the 90% support he will lose.
> 
> Someone set up the GoFundMe.





kodos said:


> If you eat three of those a day, I think you can cut down your estimate on 20 more years of life.
> So, Grant, it might be cheaper than you might think to get Pergamum over to our camp.
> 
> "And the lord commended the unjust steward, because he had done wisely: for the children of this world are in their generation wiser than the children of light." (Luke 16:8)

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## hammondjones (Sep 24, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> 3 chicken sandwiches a day for 365 days a year for an estimated 20 more years of life equals 21,900 sandwiches.



3 chicken sandwiches a day, 365 days a year might make that 20 years too optimistic.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 24, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Just because someone is friendly towards others doesn't mean they accept everything they espouse. Going from Florida to Moscow would be quite the move as well.



I don't expect him to espouse everything Moscow says (since the standard Moscow rejoinder is, "Oh, we didn't mean _that). _I also said he wouldn't necessarily move to Moscow, since I noted the phrase could be taken figuratively.

Still, it is somewhat troubling to be hanging out with those guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Sep 24, 2021)

Now looking up Live Laugh Feast. Lots to learn here.

EDIT: Fight Laugh Feast


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Anti-Babylon said:


> Now looking up Live Laugh Feast. Lots to learn here.
> 
> EDIT: Fight Laugh Feast


"Fight laugh fest" to be exact. Know as well there are mixed beliefs here about them and Doug Wilson. Not everyone is universally for or against.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Sep 24, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> "Fight laugh fest" to be exact. Know as well there are mixed beliefs here about them and Doug Wilson. Not everyone is universally for or against.



Oh, Doug Wilson is part of them. I like some of what he says, but I have not seen nor read enough of him to form a solid opinion overall. I like what he says about most churches failing to reach men at the level men need to be prepared for the world at large as believers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 24, 2021)

Anti-Babylon said:


> Oh, Doug Wilson is part of them. I like some of what he says, but I have not seen nor read enough of him to form a solid opinion overall. I like what he says about most churches failing to reach men at the level men need to be prepared for the world at large as believers.



He still holds to the 2007 Joint FV statement, which has been formally condemned by NAPARC. And that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 24, 2021)

Resources On The Federal Vision Theology


The Heidelblog was born in 2006–07 during the self-described, so-called Federal Vision controversy. Recently I had a conversation with a young man who was not born when that controversy began…




heidelblog.net


----------



## ZackF (Sep 24, 2021)

Prolly ought to keep thread more about Longshore than Wilson.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Sep 24, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Resources On The Federal Vision Theology
> 
> 
> The Heidelblog was born in 2006–07 during the self-described, so-called Federal Vision controversy. Recently I had a conversation with a young man who was not born when that controversy began…
> ...



Thanks. I am new to Reformed Theology. I love reading through my Pocket WCF and am reading through Sproul's "Truths We Confess" and am largely ignorant of issues facing Confessions and historical interpretation of Holy Scripture.

I get up every morning and read the Bible and a select reading from Valley of Vision. I have a couple books by John Owen. I love the published writings by Puritans and most false teaching online comes across safe enough until their nefarious leanings are slowly revealed, but picking up that pace is part of why I am here now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Sep 24, 2021)

ZackF said:


> Prolly ought to keep thread more about Longshore than Wilson.


Mostly because we don't know if those guys had anything to do with his conversion. It could have been he watched some talks by Bill Shisko at the OPC. He is the only person I have seen James White lose a debate to (opinion).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> FYI, Grant took leave from the board and so likely is not going to be appreciating the call out and responding. We've also had another self exile this week over Covid discussions. Hopefully both will return if we ever get passed the effects of this pandemic that go far beyond the physical.


You goons drove away my chicken sandwich supplier!?!? 

Now I will have to Baptist even harder!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 24, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Mostly because we don't know if those guys had anything to do with his conversion. It could have been he watched some talks by Bill Shisko at the OPC. He is the only person I have seen James White lose a debate to (opinion).



I grant that, but he specifically said he was in the Fight, Laugh, Feast orbit, which is Wilson's empire.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 25, 2021)

Now he is in with Canon Press.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441066495333650438

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 25, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Now he is in with Canon Press.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441066495333650438







Seems you were correct.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 25, 2021)

Andrew35 said:


> Seems you were correct.


That video is appropriating Mongolian and Russian culture, and it makes me feel uncomfortable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Sep 25, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Now he is in with Canon Press.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441066495333650438


Well that is interesting, but as one who does not disapprove of everything that comes out of Moscow, I will continue to watch the developments. It is unfortunate he did not go to a more orthodox form of presbyterianism. This is assuming your prediction was completely right and he is now in the CREC.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 25, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Well that is interesting, but as one who does not disapprove of everything that comes out of Moscow, I will continue to watch the developments. It is unfortunate he did not go to a more orthodox form of presbyterianism. This is assuming your prediction was completely right and he is now in the CREC.



I never said he was in the CREC. I simply quoted him where he said he was in the Fight Laugh Feast orbit, which is Wilson's empire.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

